# My cousin the lucky bastard!



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2010)

My cousin works in mineral exploration in the Pilbarra region, he tells me that there are reps everywhere he looks. I have been bugging him for ages to send me pics so here is what he sent mr so far. Enjoy!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2010)

That geck is funny as lol!


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2010)

The rest, I love the Monitor!


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2010)

The Gecko is pretty cool too. My cousin is not really into Reps that much either which is wrong, and I have been trying to get a job there for ages. I want pics of a "black and whit stripey snake thing" that was spotted. I also want to educate a work colleague there, that was parading around a "gecko" that was actually a baby Death Adder. I don't get it either.


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 16, 2010)

nice pic's wild looking geko???


----------



## adfel (Mar 16, 2010)

Such a priceless look on the little guys face


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2010)

I just emailed the cuz to send me some "Reptile Porn"!!. I am not too sure of names so guys feel free to identify.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 16, 2010)

Love the spiny tail gecko, wouldn't mind getting a couple one day.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 16, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Love the spiny tail gecko, wouldn't mind getting a couple one day.


 

Haha yeah they're awesome looking critters, such personality sometimes


----------



## Jen (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice, my man is up there as well, tells me stories of all the reps he see's. He has no idea of identification so I just tell him "Don't touch anything!". Apparently there is a gecko that lives in his bomb ute.

He has seen the 'black and white stripy snake thing' too.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 16, 2010)

Sensational photos, i would love to visit somewhere like that!!!


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2010)

I am wondering if the "Black and whit stripey thing" is one of those Bandy-Bandy's like in the current Reptile's Australia mag. My Cousin told me he hadn't seen anything like that up there before. I sooo badly want to go up there to see the critters and the amazing environment. Be a bonus to get paid to do so as well.


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

love the spinytails one of my favourite geckos third picture is classic


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 24, 2010)

Some more pics


----------

